# Seen some dumb sit before but this come on!



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Who's the jackass that did this? They had to cut out the box to make room for the vent pipe. :laughing: This is a bathroom I'm working on.  Outlet was for a microwave above the range.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Fine craftsmanship right there.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

See that NM cable? It was fished through the sink base cabinet. LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice, what's that lonely toggle bolt holding up?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Classic "there is your hair dryer outlet sweetie".:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Nice, what's that lonely toggle bolt holding up?


I'd guess the mounting plate for the over-the-range microwave. 

I can really see an appliance installer/handyman cutting a hole in the back of a finished cabinet and going "OH CRAP". Cutting that notch out of that box probably sounded like a good idea. 

I cut a hole in a stud cavity one time, and right into a panned out return. That had me racking my brain for a few minutes about what I was going to do to solve it.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Nice, what's that lonely toggle bolt holding up?


That's probably holding up the microwave bracket. Maybe they got one screw into the stud and they used a toggle on the other side?

EDIT, I was beaten by a second.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Nice, what's that lonely toggle bolt holding up?


Upper cabinet :laughing:


Come to think of it, it might be for the microwave but I'm not sure. 


I took this out, cut a piece of 1/2" plywood, and surface mounted a utility box with a single 20 amp receptacle. Came out beautiful.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Upper cabinet :laughing:


Was the owner of this house named Rube Goldberg? :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey, don't those microwaves above the range get hung from the upper cabinet? 

Sure hope they do. I have one to wire and hang next week.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Hey, don't those microwaves above the range get hung from the upper cabinet?
> 
> Sure hope they do. I have one to wire and hang next week.


Usually there is a bracket that you attach to the wall that holds it up in addition to a couple screws thru the upper cabinet.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Hey, don't those microwaves above the range get hung from the upper cabinet?
> 
> Sure hope they do. I have one to wire and hang next week.


No, sir. 

They have a plate that bolts to the wall first, which has "hooks" along the bottom edge that supports the bottom back edge of the microwave. They have two bolts that come down through the upper cabinet that supports the weight from the top front edge. 

For some reason, hanging the microwave in my area somehow became the electrician's job. If I've hung one, I've hung a million of them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> Hey, don't those microwaves above the range get hung from the upper cabinet?
> 
> Sure hope they do. I have one to wire and hang next week.



You've never hung a nuke machine before?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Just recently some guy was talking about a smart box, 2X3 walls, and a hack saw :laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

nice clean cut... 
And with MDS I don't know how that happened either, but i'd rather have an electrician hang a microwave, instead of the plumbers...


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

That's classic....I've seen a ew of those...seems like its almost always for a sconce in the bathroom. The dumb plumbers tend to run their vents right in the middle of the vanity.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> That's classic....I've seen a ew of those...seems like its almost always for a sconce in the bathroom. The dumb plumbers tend to run their vents right in the middle of the vanity.



I think we should submit a proposal to NFPA banning plumbing vents. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

someone i worked with done that before. the plumber put his vent pipe right in the center above the sink and the lady didnt want her vanity light to be off center. so instead of getting a different kind of light or lights on the side he cut the back out of a box and said the hell with it


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> someone i worked with done that before. the plumber put his vent pipe right in the center above the sink and the lady didnt want her vanity light to be off center. so instead of getting a different kind of light or lights on the side he cut the back out of a box and said the hell with it


 
Guess he never heard of a pancake box?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> You've never hung a nuke machine before?


Once. 


My company motto for the time being is "whatever it takes" so I decided to take this job. Plus the woman's kinda hot, smelled really nice, and is a single mom in distress. I have a personal interest in this one, (if you know what I mean). I don't normally hang the microwave but we do what we have to do.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> someone i worked with done that before. the plumber put his vent pipe right in the center above the sink and the lady didnt want her vanity light to be off center. so instead of getting a different kind of light or lights on the side he cut the back out of a box and said the hell with it


If you're gonna do that you might as well use a low voltage box old-work bracket.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> I don't normally hang the microwave but we do what we have to do.


It's easy and it pays the same as everything else, right? :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Huh? I'm charging her for the work because nothings free.


----------



## Stub (Apr 19, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Huh? I'm charging her for the work because nothings free.


I said: "It's easy and it pays the same as everything else, right?"

I don't know if that's really hard to understand, I'm not sure why you are talking about working for free.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I'd guess the mounting plate for the over-the-range microwave.
> 
> I can really see an appliance installer/handyman cutting a hole in the back of a finished cabinet and going "OH CRAP". Cutting that notch out of that box probably sounded like a good idea.
> 
> I cut a hole in a stud cavity one time, and right into a panned out return. That had me racking my brain for a few minutes about what I was going to do to solve it.


after you racked, what did you do to solve it?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

He cut the back of the box off.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I cut the back and left quarter or so off of a three gang box today and put a box divider in it for 2 switches and a speaker volume control.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

oldschool said:


> after you racked, what did you do to solve it?


WM V5747 screwed through the drywall and into the return panning.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You've never hung a nuke machine before?


Is that what that big piece of paper in the box is for?

I keep one in the truck, it will save a good sock one day.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Voltech said:


> Is that what that big piece of paper in the box is for?
> 
> I keep one in the truck, it will save a good sock one day.



For when the PortaPotty is out of paper?


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

480sparky said:


> For when the PortaPotty is out of paper?


and it the leafs are to high to reach:whistling2:


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

that is classic


----------



## Two-headed boy (Apr 21, 2008)

That reminds me of a scene from Christmas Vacation - " I simply solved the problem. We needed a coffin... Er, a tree. There are no lots open on Christmas Eve. Lewis burned down my tree so I replaced it as best I could. Voilà." - Clark Griswold


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> someone i worked with done that before. the plumber put his vent pipe right in the center above the sink and the lady didnt want her vanity light to be off center. so instead of getting a different kind of light or lights on the side he cut the back out of a box and said the hell with it


 
I guess a pancake box or shallow wall case was out?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The microwave install went well. I had a hard time snaking up the wall to the upper cabinet for the single 20 amp receptacle so after I hung the microwave first I had to take it down so I could notch around the fire blocking and get the wire up. I guarantee you if I installed the wiring first something else would have been an issue. Damned if you do damned if you don't.


----------



## shovelhead (May 11, 2010)

We've all made this mistake, cutting a blind hole.
A few of them and I came up with this idea, looong ago.
Using my speed screw-driver, (the one a homeowner asks U how it got bent).
Using it like a drill, U can then stick it in the wall and make a 360 degree spin.
If U hit something....only a 1/8" hole to dab caulk or whatever for repair.
Shovelhead


----------

